# **   نصائح للعرسان في أول زيارة ........مهم قوي     **



## elamer1000 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*








ماذا على العريس ان يفعل في اول زيارة لعروسه التي تقدم لطلب يدها , 
وماذا على العروس ان تفعل .. هذا هو الحال وهكذا يجب ان يكون ..

 نصائح للعريس

1 - عليك أن تتحلي بالثقة في النفس في أول لقاء ، ويجب أن يشعر كل من حولك بذلك.​​2 - قدم نفسك بشكل محترم ، ومن الضروري مرافقة أحد من الأهل معك مع تجنب وجود الأصدقاء ، تجنباً للشك من قبل أهل العروس بعدم الجدية.​​3 - كن صريح مع نفسك ولا تبدأ بالكذب ، ولا تبدأ بالسلبيات حتى لا يشعر الطرف الآخر بالصدمة والنفور، ابدأ بالإيجابيات، ولا تضخم الاشياء المتعلقة بالامكانيات ، ولكن اعرضها بصورة واضحة ومناسبة.

4 - احرص على ألا تفارق الابتسامة والبشاشة وجهك.​​5- في حالة عدم شعورك بالميل في إتمام الزيجة ، لا بد من أن تصرح بذلك لأهل العروس ، بمكالمة هاتفية ، على سبيل المثال : "أنا آسف .. هناك ظروف تمنعني من إتمام هذه الزيجة".

 نصائح للعروس :

1 - لا يصح مقابلة العريس خارج المنزل كالنادي ، ولكن الأصل أن يدخل الرجل البيت في أول مقابلة ليشعر بأن الأمر جدي وليست مجرد نزهة ، ولا ترخصي نفسك بدون أن تدري ، لأن بهذه الطريقة لا يشعر المتقدم للزواج بالمسؤولية , فعليك ان تكوني ثقيلة ورزينة جدا.
2 - من الأفضل معرفة كل شيء عن المتقدم للزواج من حيث الأساسيات قبل دخول البيت أو تحديد الميعاد.
3- مفضل ان تجلسي مع العريس لبضع من الوقت بغرفة منعزلة دون تدخل احد , لكي لا تشعري بالاحراج من الاهل .​​4 - هناك علامات يمكنك من خلالها اكتشاف أن العريس لن يتخذ الخطوة المقبلة ، مثلاً الحديث فى موضوعات عامة ، ينظر إلى سقف الغرفة ، يتجنب الحديث عن بعض الأمور الجدية المتعلقة بمستقبله ، ويتهرب من ذكر بعض التفاصيل .

** أثناء اتخاذ القرار **

ينصح الخبراء بعدم الانخداع بالكلام المعسول والرومانسية المزيفة، 
وقيمي بطريقة تعتمد على العقل بمساعدة نصائح الأهل ، لأن المرأة بطبيعتها تحب أن تسمع الكلمات الرقيقة وتغمض عينيها لتفكر وتسرح في تلك الكلمات ، أما في حالة أن توجه لها نصيحة فتغمض عينها كي تنام!
لا تخدعك كلمة "بحبك"
إتمام الخطوبة والرومانسية الشديدة التى تشعر بها المرأة ليست شرطاً لإتمام الزواج ، لأن هذه الفترة ما هي إلا للتعارف قد تنجح أو تفشل 

​
- يجب أن يتفقد الخطيبان كل منهما الآخر ويلتقيا بانتظام .

- اعملا على تخطيط المستقبل سوياً .

- العلاقة الناجحة تجعل الخطيبان يشعران بالرضا في كافة الأوقات.​​- تبادلا الهدايا مهما كانت بسيطة ، واعملا دوما على الاتصال بعائلة الشريك الآخر.​​- يجب الحرص مناقشة الأمور المالية ، ومن الضرورى مناقشة إنجاب الأطفال مستقبلا.​​- قوما بحماية علاقتكما من الأصدقاء والعائلة ممن لا يعرفون أحد الطرفين ، حتى لا يكون الطرف الثالث حجر عثرة أمام مستقبلهما ، واغفلا آراء الفضوليين ممن لا يهتمون بأمركما.

​يجب أن يكون الشريكان حريصين على إدخال الحب الجديد إلى عائلتيهما ، فكل واحد في هذه العائلات له آراءه الخاصة

منقول
​*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_وهو فى حد هيتجوز اليومين دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_مرسى على النصيحة_​


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> -  تأكدي من أنه لا يوجد ما يسمي بالحب قبل الزواج ، ولكنه في الحقيقة الأمر  لا يتعدي مجرد إعجاب تتوهم من خلاله بعض البنات بأن هذا هو "الحب" ، هذا  المسمس (الحب) لا يأتي إلا بعد أن يحتك كل طرف بالآخر بعد الزواج.


مين قال الكلام ده وايه مفهوم الحب لكاتب الموضوع


----------

